# Extrema Update



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey everyone, just an update on the new favorite gun in my collection. I've put close to 12 boxes through my new extrema. Talk about a break in period!!!!! Lots of shells before it has been performing flawlessly. This is the best shotgun I could've boughten for the cheap price tag of under $1000. I'm gonna sell the rest of my shotguns and just buy one more of these, now in the Max 4 camo!!!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

are u dealing drug???  you seem to have alot of money!!!just kidding


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

as opposed to a citori? jeeze man 1000 bucks is like not pocket change


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

I was using sarcasm!! Hence the selling all of my shotguns so I can buy another one!!! :lol: It is a sweet gun though, worth every penny!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

15 boxes through her now, after 2 cleanings right away, this gun's awesome!!! Anyone else have one??


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

i got an extrema on the 24th the day before waterfowl opener. shot it on the opener and have never been so impressed with a guns performance that is brand new have ran only like 3 or 4 boxes through it sine i got it but am loving it !!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd consider it if it was wood-grain ! Just love the look of a traditional wood gun still!


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

well i understand what u mean i was thinkin about getting a shotgun that was a 3 and a half and had a wood stock option the ones that i considered was the SBE or the franci or even maybe the 11-87 but i looked at reviews and found them to be really helpful on my decision adn also i asked people that i knew that had the other shotguns and they said they were having problems with weight and shell ejection so i decided i would try something new so i can tell those that have any questions what my experience is with the gun


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Whatever guys, WE'VE hunted across the upper midwest with OURS, and yes, they've performed FLAWLESSLY!!!! Over 50,000 rounds through mine now, less that 1200 through the Girlfriends, but hers is a 2005 model, mine's a 2004 and has had a little worse sand damage to it in the southern NoDak range after a good6 weeks of no cleaning!! Another week of swamp jumping in WI, I'm lucky it even shucks shells!!! Only time will tell, guess I'm GB3 testing my gun!!!! :eyeroll: Not even close!!! :lol: More like #1 Testin'!!! 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

But has it hit anything??? :rollin:


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm on my second season with mine, never failed yet. Doesn't matter what ammo you feed it, light trap to 3.5". Last summer I shot sporting clays and trap with it, well over 5000 reloaded rounds, it jamed once because I reloaded a shell I shouldn't have (it was squished). I love it! Worth every penny. I laugh when I see the new SBE priced higher.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if my calculations are correct. that would be $20,000 worth of steel at $10 a box. i hope your not shooting shells that cost $20 a box.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

that's a lot of leafless gutters to install


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: #1 leaf gutter installer.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have one and it works great for everything. :beer:


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

i agree i am here in crookston MN and today i shot clays and ducks with it and havent cleaned it yet still works


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not only that Ryan but if he is shooting even 25% that means he has been able to eat 2 birds PER DAY for the last 17 years.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats true. that would be some expensive meat.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My buddy bought an extrema last monday. Took it out and shot some clay pigeons with it and used heavy load 3.5" to start. It didn't cycle very well and after watching it cycle poorly this weekend he has decided to take it back for AL391 Teknys.


----------

